
The social utility of hacker humor - karlzt
http://esr.ibiblio.org/?p=2520
======
gonzopancho
Did Eric just rip-off pg?

Compare: <http://www.paulgraham.com/gba.html>

> It is greatly to America’s advantage that it is a congenial atmosphere for
> the right sort of unruliness—that it is a home not just for the smart, but
> for smart-alecks. And hackers are invariably smart-alecks. If we had a
> national holiday, it would be April 1st. It says a great deal about our work
> that we use the same word for a brilliant or a horribly cheesy solution.
> When we cook one up we’re not always 100% sure which kind it is. But as long
> as it has the right sort of wrongness, that’s a promising sign. It’s odd
> that people think of programming as precise and methodical. Computers are
> precise and methodical. Hacking is something you do with a gleeful laugh.

~~~
wjy
Perhaps they're just independent observations of real phenomena?

~~~
JoeAltmaier
If the phenomena are real, then it becomes very likely more than one author
will comment.

------
JoeAltmaier
{Insert comment realizing despised OS/Compiler/App as long-running joke}

